# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  New Fire Belly and Trap Door Spider

## Amphibians

Just got back from the White Plains Reptile Expo! Bought a lovely little CB fire bellied toad, I'm not sure exactly his specific species but he has a yellow belly and his top is green and brown mixed. The breeder said he would turn more green as he aged. I also got this fantastic pink trap door spider. Enjoy the pictures. I have a question though about a piece of cork bark i got, I want to sterilize it but it has all this beautiful moss and bits of growth on it and I don't want that to get messed up. How would I go about making it safe while still not destroying this? thanks!

----------


## Kurt

I know of no way to do this without killing the moss. Your toad is either a yellow-bellied toad, _Bombina variegata_ or a poorly coloured _Bombina orientalis_. Its possible that it did not receive enough beta-carotenes during development and so it has a yellow belly instead of a red one.

----------


## Amphibians

Well all the toads I chose from had yellow stomachs, so I guess it's probably _variegata._ Ok well that sucks about the moss, what temp do you use when you bake them, and for how long?

----------


## Kurt

About 150 to 200 F for about an hour.

----------


## Amphibians

Ok thanks Kurt.

----------


## Kurt

You're welcome.

----------


## Azhael

It´s a _Bombina orientalis_. If you suplement its diet with canthaxanthine, or feed it on a diet rich in carotenes, it will develop a nice red belly. Mine were completely yellow when i got them and now live up to their common name.

----------


## Amphibians

How do you know its _orientalis_ Azhael?

----------


## 1beataway

I like the spider.  :Big Grin:  Is that your first spider or do you have others?

----------


## Amphibians

no actually I've kept a few Rose hairs before, saw this guy at the reptile expo and had to get him. There are amazing to watch feed, check out some youtube videos. I also hope to get a Goliath bird eating spider someday, they are incredible.

----------


## 1beataway

> no actually I've kept a few Rose hairs before, saw this guy at the reptile expo and had to get him. There are amazing to watch feed, check out some youtube videos. I also hope to get a Goliath bird eating spider someday, they are incredible.


I saw quite a few spiders at the last reptile expo I went to, including one that looked bigger than my hand. I've always been kind of interested in them, but know nothing about keeping one.

----------


## Amphibians

They are very easy to care for, how hard it is really depends on the temperament of the spider. Like the Rose hairs for instance are your basic starter tarantula, they are easy to care for and can even be handled. Most species don't require heat, at the most a heat pad. You cant use lights because they could die from the exposure, and moisture with most species is a once a week spray or a small water dish. Feeding is just dropping in crickets or other insects, even mice depending on the size of your pet. They are very fun to watch feed. I think they are great pets.

----------


## 1beataway

They ever bite? With the Rose hairs, how big of a container did you have them in, and what type?

----------


## Amphibians

I've never been bit, and its pretty easy not too, but it depends on the species your keeping. Most rose hairs are docile enough to be handled. I had mine in a ten gallon, but they don't necessarily need that much room. I'm sure your local pet store would have them, all mine do.

----------


## 1beataway

There's 4 pet stores in this area, and I know for a fact 2 don't have them. I think the 3rd doesn't have any spiders either. I might have to check out the 4th. If they do...I might be private messaging you.  :Wink:

----------

